# Juiz de Fora 169 anos - A cidade em 1ª pessoa!



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

_*Pessoal esse é o meu thread anual de aniversário de Juiz de Fora. Todo ano ele tem um tema diferente. Esse ano tentei brincar com a sensação de estar andando pelo centro da cidade nas fotos, por isso o "1ª Pessoa", as fotos foram tiradas entre os dias 02 e 15 de abril.*_

*Vejam outros threads comemorativos de Juiz de Fora:*

*Juiz de Fora 158 anos - Super thread especial com fotos e panorâmicas inéditas!* 
*Juiz de Fora 159 Anos - Um mosaico da cidade*
*Juiz de Fora 160 anos - Luzes da Cidade, especial de aniversário com fotos noturnas!*
*Juiz de Fora 161 anos - Uma mostra da arquitetura da cidade até meados do século XX!*
*Juiz de Fora 162 anos - A cidade em 24 horas!*
*Juiz de Fora 163 anos - A cidade em frente e verso!*
*Juiz de Fora 164 anos - A cidade em movimento!*
*Juiz de Fora 165 anos - A cidade em panorâmicas!*
*Juiz de Fora 166 anos - A cidade em detalhes!*
*Juiz de Fora 167 anos - A cidade em tons de cinza!*
*Juiz de Fora 168 anos - A cidade vista de longe!*​


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Parabéns prima!!! 
*Acho que JF é prima de Petrópolis :lol:


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Parabéns pelas fotos!!
Gosto muito de J.F, a densidade e incrível!! a cidade agrada tando aos mineiros, como cariocas!!


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Parabéns, Juiz de Fora!
A cidade das galerias.


----------



## Arthur Baz (Nov 4, 2012)

Parabéns pelo thread, gostei demais! Acho JF linda, amo cidades compactas e com esse misto de estilo eclético com a primeira fase do modernismo e sem os malditos recuos laterais e frontais, portarias, eclusas, grades, barricadas dos paliteiros de hoje. Sem falar nas ruas peatonais! É uma cidade linda que, assim como BH, tá merecendo um banho de loja na infraestrutura urbana para bombar ainda mais! Ainda que o centro me pareça muito vivo, o que é ótimo :cheers:


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Muito bom.


----------



## FERNANDO GARCIA (Apr 26, 2011)

Ue, o aniversrio de JF nao seria dia 31 de maio ?


----------



## Cerrado (Aug 5, 2006)

Parabéns a essa grande e desenvolvida cidade!


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Mr.Falcon said:


> Parabéns prima!!!
> *Acho que JF é prima de Petrópolis :lol:


No passado elas tinham uma ligação mais forte no tempo do Império, estrada União Industria, imigração alemã, enfim mas hj em dia tem mta gente de Petrópolis em JF a trabalho ou estudo e mto gente de JF em Petrópolis pelo mesmo motivo. Além da distância curta entre as duas pouco mais de 100Km o que estraga é o pedágio absurdo da Concer que encarece a viagem.



fernando-mota said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos!!
> Gosto muito de J.F, a densidade e incrível!! a cidade agrada tando aos mineiros, como cariocas!!


Valeu mesmo!



sebobprata said:


> Parabéns, Juiz de Fora!
> A cidade das galerias.


Relativamente novinha ainda né! Mas o povoamento da região é bem mais antigo.



Arthur Baz said:


> Parabéns pelo thread, gostei demais! Acho JF linda, amo cidades compactas e com esse misto de estilo eclético com a primeira fase do modernismo e sem os malditos recuos laterais e frontais, portarias, eclusas, grades, barricadas dos paliteiros de hoje. Sem falar nas ruas peatonais! É uma cidade linda que, assim como BH, tá merecendo um banho de loja na infraestrutura urbana para bombar ainda mais! Ainda que o centro me pareça muito vivo, o que é ótimo :cheers:


Sim aqui tem algumas preciosidades arquitetônicas, é uma cidade bem interessante nesse sentido, além de toda a agitação do centro com as galerias e calçadões. Mas fiz questão de andar pelo Centrão região da Getúlio Vargas, comércio popular no melhor e pior sentido da palavra, mto camelôs e ambulantes ilegais vendendo de td (de tudo mesmo de pen drive até drogas).



Jeptan said:


> Muito bom.


Valeu mesmo!



FERNANDO GARCIA said:


> Ue, o aniversrio de JF nao seria dia 31 de maio ?


Sim séria, mas infelizmente vou fazer uma cirurgia dia 23/04, não sei como vai ficar minha recuperação depois e como o thread já estava pronto resolvi postar de uma vez. Mas dia 31/05 é provável que o banner seja de JF, pra continuar a tradição.



Cerrado said:


> Parabéns a essa grande e desenvolvida cidade!


Valeu mesmo cara!


----------



## DANIEL LANNA (Oct 31, 2009)

muito top Driano !!!! vc sempre nos surpreendendo .....desejo sucesso e saúde amigo.....sua cirurgia vai ser um sucesso e sua recuperação rápida ...


----------



## Isaaac (Dec 19, 2009)

Parabéns pelas fotos. Parece uma grande metrópole.


----------



## carecife (Nov 5, 2004)

Exatamente isso , parace uma grande metropole !!!


----------



## flavioengineer (Oct 26, 2010)

Ótimo thread, Driano! Infelizmente, nossa cidade tem estado muito abandonada, o que é uma pena pois há uns 10 anos as ruas ainda recebiam uma boa manutenção. O Centro precisa urgentemente de uma revitalização, se eu fosse prefeito revitalizaria todas as galerias.


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Parabéns, Juiz de Fora é uma das cidades mais cosmopolitas e com jeito de metrópole do interior, a sua densidade e paredões de prédios deixa a cidade igual a uma metrópole.


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

População de Juiz de Fora ao longo dos censos:
Ano.....urbana........total
1872.....................38.336
1890.....................74.136
1900.....................91.119
1910.....................87.329
1920....................118.166
1940......73.357.....104.172
1950......87.936.....126.989
1960.....128.364....182.481
1970.....220.390....238.510
1980.....301.692....307.534
1991.....380.249....385.996
2000.....453.002....456.796
2010.....510.378....516.247
2018.....558.000....564.310
2020.....569.000....575.000 (estimativa)


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

DANIEL LANNA said:


> muito top Driano !!!! vc sempre nos surpreendendo .....desejo sucesso e saúde amigo.....sua cirurgia vai ser um sucesso e sua recuperação rápida ...


Valeu, não poderia deixar de postar esse ano né, sim pensamento positivo!



Isaaac said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos. Parece uma grande metrópole.


Valeu mesmo!



carecife said:


> Exatamente isso , parace uma grande metropole !!!


Extremamente densa e verticalizada numa área urbana pequena.




flavioengineer said:


> Ótimo thread, Driano! Infelizmente, nossa cidade tem estado muito abandonada, o que é uma pena pois há uns 10 anos as ruas ainda recebiam uma boa manutenção. O Centro precisa urgentemente de uma revitalização, se eu fosse prefeito revitalizaria todas as galerias.


Verdade, é triste ver a situação da região da Getúlio aquilo não muda, me parece que aquele projeto da rua viva na Marechal vai seguir, só acho que deveria ser mais bem estruturado, ficou mto estranho aqueles tapumes por cima do asfalto.
Juiz de Fora é pioneira em projeto que pretende humanizar vida urbana



David de andrade said:


> Parabéns, Juiz de Fora é uma das cidades mais cosmopolitas e com jeito de metrópole do interior, a sua densidade e paredões de prédios deixa a cidade igual a uma metrópole.


Valeu, JF tem outra particularidade, as ruas mais centrais são todas integradas por galerias e calçadões.

Esse mapa dá pra ter uma ideia, parece um labirinto.









Pra quem se interessar tem um artigo de 2016 do Cincci
http://www.labcom.fau.usp.br/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/033-fabricio.pdf


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

As galerias são como se fossem ruas com lojas, bares e restaurantes dentro das ruas comerciais, por isso a cidade é tão movimentada no centro.


----------



## vilarecife (Dec 8, 2010)

Um lugar interessante e muito próximo das praias do rio.


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

A cidade tem uma aparencia muito melhor ao nivel do chao que quando vemos aereas. Parece agradavel e com areas bem bonitas (mesmo tendo fiacao aerea e algumas areas com blocoes).


----------



## Valter (Aug 18, 2007)

Mais um belo thread de JF! Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Ha tempos que nao via um thread teu, Driano.
Você conseguiu passar a sensação de estar andando na cidade.
Ficou um belo thread, parabéns!


----------



## LUISPEDRO (Oct 13, 2009)

Cidade bem interessante, com um centro bem dinâmico, as ruas principais tem um Q de cidade grande. 

Parece que sofre bastante influência do Rio de Janeiro, observando a padronização dos táxis, os transeuntes com camisas de times cariocas e loja oficial de time do Rio. A própria geografia lembra um pouco.

Não poderia ser diferente, são cidades próximas em distância.


----------



## Andre_RP (Jun 28, 2006)

Sempre achei que JF fosse mais velha, pelo aspecto de maturidade que a cidade transmite..

Thread fantástico Driano, parabéns a todos!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Sempre lembro de vc, Driano, quando ouço falar de Juiz de Fora..

Belo thread como sempre...e viva Juiz de Fora!!

Bjks e :hug:
Volte logo...


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Adorei o thread, tanto a perspectiva humanizada das fotos quando as fotos em movimento. Não sabia sobre as galerias na região central, muito curioso.


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

vilarecife said:


> Um lugar interessante e muito próximo das praias do rio.


Valeu mesmo!



legal said:


> A cidade tem uma aparencia muito melhor ao nivel do chao que quando vemos aereas. Parece agradavel e com areas bem bonitas (mesmo tendo fiacao aerea e algumas areas com blocoes).


Tb acho, fiação é uma praga no Brasil.



Valter said:


> Mais um belo thread de JF! Parabéns pelas fotos!


Valeu cara!



Enzo said:


> Ha tempos que nao via um thread teu, Driano.
> Você conseguiu passar a sensação de estar andando na cidade.
> Ficou um belo thread, parabéns!


Sim estou na correria e agora com um probleminha de saúde, mas qdo der sempre dou uma passada por aqui.



LUISPEDRO said:


> Cidade bem interessante, com um centro bem dinâmico, as ruas principais tem um Q de cidade grande.
> 
> Parece que sofre bastante influência do Rio de Janeiro, observando a padronização dos táxis, os transeuntes com camisas de times cariocas e loja oficial de time do Rio. A própria geografia lembra um pouco.
> 
> Não poderia ser diferente, são cidades próximas em distância.


Legal valeu, a influência do Rio já foi até maior. Hj já posso falar que JF tb é bastante influenciada por BH. Mas claro pela distância nossa referencia maior seja pra serviços mais específicos ou sofisticados é o Rio, de carro de centro a centro dá cerca de 2:30h de viagem, mas JF é proxima de BH tb de carro aproximadamente 3:30 a 4h.



Andre_RP said:


> Sempre achei que JF fosse mais velha, pelo aspecto de maturidade que a cidade transmite..
> 
> Thread fantástico Driano, parabéns a todos!


Valeu, é pq a cidade teve um passado mto rico desde sua fundação em 1850.



Déa_ said:


> Sempre lembro de vc, Driano, quando ouço falar de Juiz de Fora..
> 
> Belo thread como sempre...e viva Juiz de Fora!!
> 
> ...


Ah que legal, valeu!



Hello_World said:


> Adorei o thread, tanto a perspectiva humanizada das fotos quando as fotos em movimento. Não sabia sobre as galerias na região central, muito curioso.


Legal a intensão era essa mesmo. As galerias são uma marca urbana mto importante de JF.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Driano MG said:


> Sim estou na correria e agora com um probleminha de saúde, mas qdo der sempre dou uma passada por aqui.


Um probleminha que vai passar logo. Muita saúde e tudo de bom pra ti. kay:


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Enzo said:


> Um probleminha que vai passar logo. Muita saúde e tudo de bom pra ti. kay:


Poxa valeu mesmo, obrigado!


----------



## Vargas (Jun 13, 2006)

Só agora pude ver as fotos, a qualidade de seus threads continua! Parabéns a JF, a fotos passam uma sensação de que a cidade é bem cosmopolitana, talvez a mais cosmopolitana no interior de Minas!!

Desejo saúde, abraço.


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Vargas said:


> Só agora pude ver as fotos, a qualidade de seus threads continua! Parabéns a JF, a fotos passam uma sensação de que a cidade é bem cosmopolitana, talvez a mais cosmopolitana no interior de Minas!!
> 
> Desejo saúde, abraço.


Valeu Bruno, ainda não conhece JF?


----------



## DANIEL LANNA (Oct 31, 2009)

Driano to achando que vc e Botafoguense heim kkkkkk, acertei ?


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

DANIEL LANNA said:


> Driano to achando que vc e Botafoguense heim kkkkkk, acertei ?


Claro...:lol:


----------



## lion-40 (Jun 19, 2009)

Bela cidade! Parabéns , excelente thread!


----------



## DANIEL LANNA (Oct 31, 2009)

Driano MG said:


> Claro...:lol:


então somos 2 eu tb sou Botafoguense kkkk


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

DANIEL LANNA said:


> então somos 2 eu tb sou Botafoguense kkkk


Então somos sofredores...hno:


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Video da PJF promovendo a cidade.


----------



## matheussinara (Aug 19, 2012)

Cidade densa pra carai! JF impressiona, tenho muita vontade de conhecer.


----------



## DANIEL LANNA (Oct 31, 2009)

Queridos amigos do fórum e com muita tristeza que venho comunicar a todos aqui o Falecimento do nosso grande amigo Driano, ele lutava contra um câncer de intestino e faleceu no dia 27/06 um dia após a cirurgia de retirada da bolsa de colostomia , ficaremos com as lembranças e suas maravilhosas postagens ........Juiz de Fora perdeu uma grande figura, Driano lutava e sonhava por uma Juiz de Fora maior e melhor.........to muito triste mesmo, que deus conforte nossos corações e o receba de braços abertos, convivi com o Driano por 10 anos.......sempre animado e confiante.......


----------



## Bruno GV (Jan 24, 2008)

Poxa vida, que tristeza gente! Que descanse em paz!


----------



## Occy (Jul 28, 2009)

Que noticia triste, só agradecer por td q fez pelo forum, desde q entrei aqui, adorava seus threads

descanse em paz


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Tinha falado com ele no dia da cirurgia e no dia após, ele veio me avisar que já estava no quarto....

Que Deus o tenha...


----------



## CleitonSPecial (Dec 28, 2007)

Que Deus o tenha!
Sentiremos saudades!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Entristecido eu ...um forista que fazia threads interessante e bonitos sobre as cidades mineiras de sua região, e era educado demais, nunca o vi em qq desavença ou grosseria aqui...Descanse em paz !


----------



## Rondon (Apr 11, 2006)

Perda lamentável. Que Deus o tenha.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Que triste. Meus sentimentos a família. Ele era muito querido no fórum.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Estou abalado com a triste notícia da partida do amigo virtual. Vá em paz!


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Alguém sabe a idade que Driano tinha?


----------



## FERNANDO GARCIA (Apr 26, 2011)

Muito triste!! Um forista que contribuia muito com a divulgacao da cidade que ele tanto amava...que descanse em paz!!


----------



## Olhaotrem (Jan 15, 2011)

Que Deus conforte a família do colega Driano.


----------



## DANIEL LANNA (Oct 31, 2009)

Osmar Carioca said:


> Alguém sabe a idade que Driano tinha?


Adriano Geraldelli ( Driano ) 42 anos, apesar de residir em Juiz de Fora era natural de Bicas MG, foi enterrado lá.


----------



## Leandro Lanes (May 6, 2013)

Que agonia essas fotos deitadas! Da próxima vez vire a foto amigo, pra que agente aprecie melhor!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Leandro Lanes said:


> Que agonia essas fotos deitadas! Da próxima vez vire a foto amigo, pra que agente aprecie melhor!


O forista faleceu.


----------



## Leandro Lanes (May 6, 2013)

Oi Ice. Pois é. Agora que vi e li sobre! Tivemos um outro também que infelizmente faleceu!!!


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Grande Juiz de Fora do saudoso Driano, entusiasta da cidade que sempre fazia belos threads de JF.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Cidade de belo porte!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@RecHub, @Jdolci , por que o ssc não tem ferramenta pra rotacionar as fotos? isso ajudaria bastante neste thread


----------

